# presta valve chuck for air compressor



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't get my 29'er tubeless rear tire to re-seal after a flat. I saw a bike mechanic's set-up and he had a presta valve chuck attached to his air compressor. I asked where I could buy one and he didn't know. I guess he wants me to bring the tire to him to fix. Anyone have any ideas about this? I've checked on-line and can't find what he has.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I purchased a brass fitting that screws on to the Presta valve but for the life of me I can not remember where I got it. Might have been ***** Sporting Goods. I've used it once, it worked.


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks! I think I have what you are talking about. My problem is that I need to remove the core of the presta valve to allow more air in to set the bead of the tire. My air compressor only has a chuck that fits shraeder valves.


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have this one, works very well:
http://www.prestaflator.com/

The other popular one is the air bob.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*presta valve adapter*


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use this with my standard schrader valve filler I purchased at the wal mart


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Campbell Hausfeld Tire Inflator with Gauge - Walmart.com


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Park makes one too.

Park Tool Co. » INF-1 : Shop Inflator : Hand Pumps

I made one of my own using this fitting that came with my compressor and using the end of a pump hose that I had lying around and a hose clamp.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Just use the above listed presta to schrader adapter. You will get plenty of air flow even with the valve core in place. It's the method I use and I've never had a problem. Plus, presta chucks are ~$50 and an adapter is about a buck.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

sgtjim57 said:


> View attachment 818519


Use one of these^^^^^^^

with one of these (ball foot chuck):

Air Compressors & Tools | Blow Guns & Air Nozzles | 1/4" Female Ball Foot Air Chuck | 634174 - GlobalIndustrial.com

These look like they would flow gobs of air, but they dont:

Air Compressors & Tools | Blow Guns & Air Nozzles | Legacy™ Straight-On Tapered Chuck Inflator, 12In. Hose, Brass Indicator | B644238 - GlobalIndustrial.com

Just thread the adapter on barely enough to seal and it wont try to unscrew the valve core from the stem. Works great.


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

I have these attachments. I think the one with the trigger might work best.

Thanks! I'll post what ends up working.


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

Will this work with the core removed from the presta valve?



zerokoo149 said:


> I have this one, works very well:
> Presta Air Compressor Bicycle Inflator, fits both Presta and Schrader - Prestaflator.com
> 
> The other popular one is the air bob.
> ...


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Nater said:


> I made one of my own using this fitting that came with my compressor and using the end of a pump hose that I had lying around and a hose clamp.


I did this... cut the head off an old pump that was trashed and plugged it onto an air gun (pictured above).
If I'm setting up a new tubeless install I usually take the core out, in which case you can just use that black rubber cone thing.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Amazon.com: Alloy Chuck 25.0 Presta Valve Super Pista Floor Pumps for Disk Wheels: Sports & Outdoors

That has been my solution. It worked well once I got it sorted out. My review is on the product page.


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

*presta valve adaptor for air compressor problem solved*

I finally got what I needed to solve this problem. I think it may be just like the prestaflator product, but I couldn't get an answer concerning whether the air would flow with the core removed from the presta valve.

Anyway, below are the photos and it works great.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

rmoore said:


> I finally got what I needed to solve this problem. I think it may be just like the prestaflator product, but I couldn't get an answer concerning whether the air would flow with the core removed from the presta valve.
> 
> Anyway, below are the photos and it works great.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


That's a good setup. I have the Prestaflator. I really hated the crappy head that they put on it (the same as your Silca connector) so i wound up picking up a universal presta connector:

Amazon.com: Topeak SmartHead Bicycle Floor Pump Upgrade Kit: Sports & Outdoors

If you get tired of smashing your hand into the brake rotor trying to remove the Silca connector, it's an easy upgrade.


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, I noticed when I used it that I had to use some force to get it disconnected. I'm just happy it does what it's supposed to do. My bike mechanic wouldn't tell me where to get a set-up like this. I guess he wanted me to continue coming in to have my tubeless tires set.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got one that I bought from my LBS. I'll take a pic of it tonight.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Before i got mine i asked around at a few shops. A couple of guys honestly couldn't tell me where to get something similar...finally one shop told me they paid a couple hundred bucks for their "professional" presta inflator gun. I think there just aren't many options out there!

The silca connector works just fine! It has its quirks. When you get tired of it, there are upgrade options


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

You're right. I finally had a bike mechanic tell me that I could get a presta chuck like his for $150. I paid $22 for the one I'm using, and it works fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Tha Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2012)

The park tool one is definitely not the most robust one. The shop I work in has two that need constant relubing and babying to keep them functional. Called Park asked them why the valve always gets stuck or leaks, response was to service it regularly. For a shop quality tool needing to be serviced every 3-4 days and seals/grommets replaced i went back to using a normal auto style chuck with the adapter.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

sgtjim57 said:


> Campbell Hausfeld Tire Inflator with Gauge - Walmart.com


I use this with a Schrader adapter and it works great, with one minor alteration: I unscrewed the brass grabber tip and removed the check valve that's inside floating around. This allows for two things: (1) Higher flow through the hose and (2) actual system (tire) pressure on the gauge.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

didn't read the beginning of this thread but the 3 or 4 LBS around me have a little bin of them on the counter.


----------



## light_pedals (Sep 2, 2014)

rmoore said:


> I finally got what I needed to solve this problem. I think it may be just like the prestaflator product, but I couldn't get an answer concerning whether the air would flow with the core removed from the presta valve.
> 
> Anyway, below are the photos and it works great.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


Hello Rmoore:

What is the piece you used in-between the chuck and the hose?


----------



## vin1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just put this one together for just under $30.00. Used a Harbor Freight nozzle and a leyzene chuck and hose. The hose was a little tight to fit over the barbs on the adapter, but I heated it up a bit with a lighter and presto.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I think the high volume inflator's are great but in a pinch just take a few minutes and work your way around the tire pulling the sidewall onto the edge of the rim. You can blast that thing on with lower volume....


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I made one with a stub hose from a Park floor pump dual head and a harbor freight filler. Not the needle type, just the gas station plunger kind. It's nice to have it clip on but still get trigger, plus it doesn't need a valve core to activate.


----------



## Bobitives (Jan 5, 2015)

California Air Tools CAT-10020 Ultra Quiet and Oil-Free 2.0 HP 10.0-Gallon Steel Tank Air Compressor is the best brand portable air compressor.. It is having 10.0 Gallon Steel Tank with Wheels.. It is very well made and extremely quiet. This is far by the small air compressor I have ever used.


----------



## darth biker (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with the presta adaptor where it somehow hold the core down and lets the air out? I had it happen on one tire last night. I'd inflate with the compressor, then rush to take the adapter off, but it'd be flat already... Ended up using my floor pump...


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

Cut the tip off a presta valve cap. free.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

fastcatfear said:


> Cut the tip off a presta valve cap. free.


It is Easter so I won't feel bad about resurrecting this thread from the grave to admit it took me a while to figure out what the hell you were talking about.


----------



## Trekster04 (Dec 26, 2020)

rmoore said:


> *presta valve adaptor for air compressor problem solved*
> 
> I finally got what I needed to solve this problem. I think it may be just like the prestaflator product, but I couldn't get an answer concerning whether the air would flow with the core removed from the presta valve.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the adapter going from the hose to the presta chuck?


----------



## frankphoto (May 3, 2021)

rmoore said:


> Thanks! I think I have what you are talking about. My problem is that I need to remove the core of the presta valve to allow more air in to set the bead of the tire. My air compressor only has a chuck that fits shraeder valves.


Trick i learned to set bead of any tubeless tire on utube is use a ratchet strap wrapped around tire to push the bead down against rim.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I bought the PrestaCycle Mini Presta a few months ago and it works great. I did have to add plumbers tape to the threads to stop the air from leaking though. Not necessarily a heavy duty shop tool but works perfect for my needs. And yes, it works with the presta valve core removed as the air flow of the chuck is controlled by the trigger.









Prestaflator Mini - Presta Air Compressor Tire Inflator - Prestacycle


The only One-Handed Tool. Hold the Bike with the other hand. Easily Pre-set Inflation Pressure on your Compressor. Cycling-Specific Variable Flow Valve for Inflation or Tubeless. NEW Urethane Presta Head Seal works better, longer-lasting. Shop grade rugged tool - nothing to break when...




www.prestacycle.com


----------

